# Hobby



## Beachdude757 (Sep 4, 2021)

I love this new hobby. Never had so much fun in my life!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Forbidden fruit  Looking good


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2021)

Glad it is fun.  I love growing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2021)

Ganja farming is indeed an addictive hobby.

What flavormare those two strandivars?


----------

